# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Too anxious to go the Gym

## WonderWomen

I bought a gym membership ages ago.

I'm too anxious to go. 

I stopped taking my anti depressants ages ago after the doctor asked if they were working and i accidentally said yes so I haven't been back since.

I bought the gym membership and intended to go, I go to the doors of the gym once but never managed to go inside. This makes me feel really depressed too. 

I've had bad experiences at gyms before and I can tell myself now that everything will be ok but it makes no difference.

Does anyone have any advice?

----------


## Otherside

:Hug: How many times have I been a situation like that? It's horrible.

Perhaps you can go along one day not with the intention of using the gym, but just looking around or visiting. Tell yourself that if anything goes wrong you'll leave, immeadiatley. If you have a bad expierence, then leave.

And I'd consider going back to your doc and telling him you're not taking your meds and they aren't working

----------


## compulsive

hmm I used to use the ipod all the way to get there and use it inside. I daydream though so probably not as helpful. Id suggest downloading a motivating speech or record yourself saying something comforting and play it on the ipod if you have one.

----------


## kc1895

What are some of your biggest fears about working out at a gym?  I'm not sure I can give you advice on making the first visit, but I can tell you that everyone who goes to the gym is looking to exercise and are mainly worried about themselves, not others.  

I'm a gym rat and I've been living at the gym for many years.  I don't pay any attention to anybody whatsoever, because the gym is really "me" time (as vain as it may sound!).  I've seen many different kinds of people of all sizes and shapes, and everyone always minds their own business.  But if you're a major douchebag or abusing the equipment and showing off (injury proned), you might be attracting more unwanted attention.

Its always nice to be seeing new faces at the gym, because it always should be about you and not what other people are doing.  Self-improvement is a very positive thing.  I hope you can make the trip and become a regular!    

Oh and my other humble advice is to get a trainer if you can afford it.  The gym that I go to had a free trainer session and I learned how to use some of the equipment to get over the initial fear of not knowing how to use anything.

----------


## WineKitty

I stopped going just because of the driving distance and bought some home equipment.

But back when I did go, I would immerse myself in the music and ignore mostly everything around me.  In fact, I noticed lots of people do this very same thing.

----------


## Brad

I know how it feels, but you have to remember that for the most part nobody in the gym is even paying attention to other people there. Most people are there to get their workout done and leave. If you actually look around you'll see that nobody is even looking at you.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I agree with all these comments.  I feel very self-conscious when I'm at the gym.  I always feel that people are comparing me to others, when in fact, I'm comparing myself to others.  The hot bodies others.    That was when I was 220 lbs., now I'm 130 lbs. and still feel a little self-conscious but  I use my ipod and just focus on the music and keeping my form right.  I have found that the people who work at my gym are very helpful with the machines, as are several of the people that workout there a lot. 

I also try to go when the gym may be the least busy.  I can't tell by your name if you are female or not, but if you are, there are several gyms that have female workout areas only and there are gyms that are female members only.  I also have home work out equipment but I just don't have the same discipline unless I go to the gym.

Good luck.

----------


## molokini25

Grab a friend and go there together. This is the best solution. This way you will not feel alone or ashamed anyhow.

----------


## Hadron

It boggles my mind why people go to gyms (probably good marketing). I have never set a foot in a gym in my life and I never will.

----------


## Ironman

I run the streets...I have never been to a gym.

----------


## Cam

I usually go early in the morning or late at night, when it's not too crowded. I also get a bit self-conscious when using equipment I'm not familiar with, so when I started I only used things that I knew how to use, and observed other people using equipment I didn't know how to use. For the most part people leave each other alone at the gym and are pretty absorbed in their workout and distracted by their music. Gyms like planet fitness are good because they don't tolerate a whole lot of noise/commotion. Most people there don't talk a whole lot. Take baby steps, before you know it you may feel comfortable at the gym - and then other places.

----------


## VickieKitties

I'm anxious every time I go to the gym, but I still go.  The benefit outweighs the discomfort, as is true with most things that make me feel anxious. :/  It helps if I take my glasses off, so I can't see all the meat heads around.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I would rather do just about anything than go to a gym. D:
You couldn't pay me to go there.

Just purchase a yoga mat and some cheap equipment and work out at home instead.  :shrug: 
By equipment, I mean like a jump rope and some weights.

----------


## L

I like running when it gets dark outside - it is fun and no one made out who you are yay! I also like swimming but fear people watching me, but I kept going and it got less and less problematic. I joined a new swimming pool and I am anxious to begin with but it will die down. Try and keep going!!

----------


## SmileyFace

I have no problem going to the gym... BUT... it's so uncomfortable working out around other people  ::\:  I always do my stretches and such in this part of the gym where there's not a whole lot of people usually. But then more and more people have discovered it (especially since it's next to the racquetball courts), so it ticks me off a bit when I'm stretching or doing squats and a bunch of people come over... even just one person coming over makes me feel a bit uncomfortable.

----------


## Misssy

I like gyms, I go there when it rains and is cold outside. used to but haven't been for months and months....my life sucks

----------


## kc1895

I took my first swimming lesson at an aquatics center, and I have to admit I was a bit self-conscious about what people might think about me.  I was in the therapy pool about 3 feet deep, while the next pool had a pool full of kids doing their swim meet with their parents watching.  My instructor told me to practice some leg kicking and neck tilting until the next class, meaning I had to be in the regular pool with everyone watching me doing these weird movements while trying not to drown.  I'm feeling a bit anxious about that, especially some kids who might swim past me.  Sounds ridiculous though right?

----------


## VickieKitties

Oh man, I'm the worst swimmer! I'd feel like everybody was watching me at a pool. :/

----------


## VickieKitties

The only thing I miss about sas is the fitness forum, it's pretty non-existent over here. :/

----------


## steven

I think you are anxious about going to a health/fitness facility,experts recommend the following steps to ease embarrassment:
A)Some research in advance which to find out if a gym is a good fit for you.If you are overweight,for instance, call and ask the front desk if the facility is friendly size,advises rice.
B)You take a class or lesson,your observation one first to see if you would be comfortable doing it and to become familiar with what's involved.
C)Trying to skip the gym altogether.Your work out routine at a home gym or outside,where fewer people can gawk.Exercise program encourages people those who dislike gyms to try walking or recreational activities such as tennis or golf.
D)Pair up with a buddy for moral support and motivation.
BefitTacoma boot camp

----------


## Keddy

Ah, I have the same problem. Gyms are evil.
I've really been kicking myself for not getting my butt off the couch and going but I'm afraid of being judged. I think the jocks and gym rats have radar that can tell them I'm a nerd and therefore a loser :/
I know it's all in my head but the gym is really anxiety-producing for me.
I can offer you a bit of advice though; if you can get to the gym bring your iPod or mp3 player or whatever device you have, listen to your music with your headphones in, and don't look at anybody else. When I get severe anxiety at the gym it's usually because I look over at people and think they're staring. As long as you can distract yourself, you should be safe from intrusive thoughts like that. Though I know it's all easier said than done of course.
Good luck  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

I think the biggest thing stopping me from going to a gym is the fact that I'd have no idea what to do when I got there. Exercise, obviously, but the machines and what I should/shouldn't do are things that I have zero knowledge about.

Planning on sticking to biking and swimming, but that stuff doesn't really build muscle. I don't think my calves are getting any better than they are now, seeing as that's the only part of my body that has defined muscle tone. Maybe one day I'll get a friend to come with me and show me the ropes. First step though...finding a friend that won't giggle himself into a puddle of piss at how weak my arms are.

----------


## James

I had a gym membership for about a year, long enough to give it a fair chance.  I'll never do it again, for sooo many reasons.

----------

